# Wood in San Miguel River -- Norwood Canyon section



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

Shortly below Campsite #2 (marked by a numbered 4X4 post) the river splits around an island. You can't see it from above the split, but the right channel is completely blocked by a log jam at the lower end. The left channel is the main channel, and is wood-free. Stay left.

This is located about halfway between the private cabins at Cascabel and the confluence with Horsefly Creek.


----------

